

When a+b+c = c+b+a - meester
http://ruru.name/entries/when-a-plus-b-plus-c-equals-c-plus-b-plus-a/

======
Piskvorrr
Or, you might have all time in UTC, and only get the local timezone involved
in presentation. This would avoid the issue altogether.

